# Armiger Warglaive, V Nurgle.



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Been working on this the last couple months for a painting competition. Not allowed alot of conversion, so I am making it is recent fallen knight. 

In the weathering stages, I put up some pre-detailed images to show differences...
(Finished)

















I am that which lurks.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That looks pretty sweet pal! Have a rep cookie! The muted colours and washes really work


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Some artsy images....









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Now for the blue weathered paint.

This will mark the warglaive as an ex house gryphon.










I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

With water effect, working on 'leveling' the swamp. Added nurgles rot and water to thin it, make it a bit foamy.

It will shring down but leave a cool effect.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Please post a pic of the base when it dries. I hope it settles down, because otherwise it's going to detract from your very nice paint job. 

I would have left the sides of the base unflocked, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I wanted a mossy look to the base, I didn't have the right stuff to fix the seam between the wood and base.

The water effects will shrink down, not as much thinning this time in it - just enough to easy its spreading and foam up to keep some bubbles. It will turn clear when fully cured.

I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Here is a good look at the base after drying 12 hours.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

My Chaos KillTeam.....









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Lineup so far.... 14 people have models for this lol.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That base looks pretty damn good after all. Well done.


----------

